

Why do you call it GNU/Linux and not Linux? - vikas0380
http://www.gnu.org/gnu/gnu-linux-faq.html#why

======
OafTobark
Going to leave this here:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU/Linux_naming_controversy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU/Linux_naming_controversy)

~~~
vikas0380
People till now are not able to differentiate between Linux and GNU/Linux.

